# Sydney Harbour next 2 weeks



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

I have just started 2 weeks holiday, no computer, blackberry or mobile allowed. I am up for trips in or around Sydney Harbour morning, noon or night, rain or shine. I will keep an eye out on the trips section but if anyone is considering week day trips send me a PM

Cheers.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey Lloyd, I will have the week beginning 3 Dec off so I will be up for some yak action on the harbour from Wed.


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Ken,

See you have been pretty active recently. The Parra River doesnt appeal to me for some reason, I have been to Balmoral twice this week. This morning I had toyed with the idea of Cloey but thought better of it as I still have to figure out a way to get there from the Inner West, went to Balmoral on the water for 0500, 3 hours for zip!! Not even a touch let alone a fish. I am sure that my rusty technique is probably as much a cause as anything else at the moment.

I have been so busy that even visiting AKFF has been out of the question, in the last few days I have been playing catch up with the reports, the trip to Budgewoi was something else I just wish that I had been able to make it.


----------

